# Hancock County Bear?



## truittsosebee (Oct 19, 2004)

One of our members claims that Saturday evening he saw a bear at our club in Hancock County, just outside of White Plains.  He claims that it came out into a logging road that he was watching and had a blue tag in his ear.  After a lot of kidding ("Are you sure it wasn't a cow?", etc.), he was pretty mad and swears that it was a bear.  I've hunted in Hancock Co. for over 25 years and have never heard of anyone seeing a bear.  What do you think are the chances that there is a bear there?


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 19, 2004)

There have been numerous sightings of bears in Hancock Co. over the years.  There was also a confirmed kill that made GON a couple of years ago. I have no doubt that there are some bears there.  But I need to ask you about the guy in your club that claims to have seen the bear.  If your club had a vote for "most crazy" would this guy win?  We have a guy in our club, ( and there are only four of us) that claims to have seen one a couple of years ago.  We love him, but he is certified card carrying crazy.  I just wonder if it is that way in a lot of clubs.  Just like most of the bumpkins who claim to have seen UFO's usually are four fingered, slope headed, knuckle dragging, guys who wear "Who Farted" hats.


----------



## truittsosebee (Oct 19, 2004)

Now that you mention it, this guy probably does have a "Who Farted" hat...


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 19, 2004)

If I'm not mistaken one of our members has trail cam pics of a bear in Hancock.


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 19, 2004)

Hancock Tim recently posted some trail cam pic's of a bear taken just outside of Whiteplains.  Their in there for sure.


----------



## early riser (Oct 19, 2004)

One of the property owners just down the road from Crabapple (Sparta Ga. Hwy 22), swears he has seen a bear twice in just the last 6 months.

This guy has lived there almost all his life. If he swears he saw this bear TWICE. I got to believe him.

early riser


----------



## Woodsong (Oct 19, 2004)

it was probably just a fat black panther....


----------



## mrfudd (Oct 19, 2004)

I know there are bears in the area. I found tracks on Ft Gordon (Richmond/Jefferson County border area) 3 years ago. A large bear was hit by a car in between Wrens and Harlem about the same time.


----------



## Etter1 (Oct 19, 2004)

Sounds like middle GA's bear pop. is really growing.  People seem to be seeing them everywhere.  Maybe you'll get a season soon.


----------



## QuackAddict (Oct 20, 2004)

We have property just outside of White Plains and in the past 5 years ther have been 2 bears sighted and numerous sets of bear tracks found.  I would love to have the experience of seeing one on the stand one day.  Do you think there will ever be a bear season in middle Georgia?


----------



## How2fish (Oct 21, 2004)

Buddy of mine hunted right by White Plains a couple of years ago, during bow season I went with him as a guest and we saw bear tracks in a new plowed field..he never saw any other bear sign but it was there that day...


----------



## HT2 (Oct 22, 2004)

*truitt.....*

OH YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!

Thars Bears in them thar woods round White Plains.........We got "2" on Camera and a feller saw one this past week........It wasn't all that big, but It was a "BEAR"!!!!!!!

They are there indeed!!!!!!!!!  

We are just outside White Plains just about 3/4 of a mile inside the Hancock County line........No question about it...........Them Bears are "FOR REAL"!!!!!


----------



## Walkie Takie (Oct 22, 2004)

*Bear ?????  Springfield Rd,*

hey, truittsosebee, do you hunt on springfield rd ,  close to the grave yard w/ the deer in it ????   heard through the deer vine  some one saw a bear sat nite  ,  was that your club ?????   were  down the road off  22 on sam hill     w/t


----------



## truittsosebee (Oct 22, 2004)

We hunt just before you get to Springfield Rd.  There is a dirt road that turns off to the right that has an old graveyard on it (back in the woods about 50 yards).  That is our club where the bear was seen.  Where exactly do you hunt?  I've been trying to figure out who has the land that borders us in one particlular spot.


----------



## Razorback (Nov 1, 2010)

Talk about a dead thread.
I went to search to see if any body else has seen a black bear on their hunting land and I dig up a SIX YEAR OLD thread.

Well just wanted to add we have had several members see a bear.  Just this past weekend one of those members saw a different bear-much smaller than the first.
We are outside the big city of Powelton just south of the river.
Any body else see bears on their land?

Razorback


----------



## Gobblender (Nov 7, 2010)

Get trailcam pics and tracks occasionally outside white plains.


----------



## Jamie Brett Jr. (Nov 11, 2010)

My girlfriends family have seen them in devereux


----------



## jigman29 (Nov 11, 2010)

we have a club in linton which is in hancock and the previous members say they have saw one.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 12, 2010)

Here is a link to thread with trail camera pics of them in Washington county..........These pics were almost in Hancock county.........Not very far from the county line

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5499938#post5499938


----------

